# Which Type Has the Biggest Ego?



## shameless

Well I have a bias

Based off my experience I’m going with, not simply ENFJ. But an 18 year old ENFJ female. I’m really hoping this is a gawd awful faze and not a personality disorder.

Yes ENTJ, & ESTP I know why at top. But at least we sorta keep our heads. ENFJ with ego is like a crazed person.


----------



## tanstaafl28

I noticed ESTP was missing so I fixed it (ESFP was duplicated). I would say it's a tie between ESTP and ENTJ.


----------



## Crowbo

Dragon.


----------



## Infinitus

Can’t even win a biggest ego contest. Friggin’ typical. I’m upping my narcissist game. I am the greatest, the greatest of all time, my greatness is infinite.


----------



## superloco3000

Infinitus said:


> Can’t even win a biggest ego contest. Friggin’ typical. I’m upping my narcissist game. I am the greatest, the greatest of all time, my greatness is infinite.


You can't top that 🤣 .


----------



## Dalien

I voted ESTP because someone I knew from somewhere before here. My second pick would be ENTP. But, the said ESTP gallantly trumped them.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Anybody really. Some are just better at showing it than others. Others are more subtil.

So I vote none or all.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Is ego a detriment or beneficial? Well, the obvious answer would be balance wouldn't it ...

We can overcome our ego, right? I've seen it been discussed and people achieving such. They're full of light, those people. Highly spiritual. Hmmmm.

Maybe it would be better for all mankind if every human conquered their own ego?

But without ego, would things get done? Such as city projects and the like. Some people have such an ego they want to be the one who did XYZ.

But with unconditional love, people do XYZ things out of love, because you want to help. Not because of recognition.

Hurmmmm.


----------

